# DICE and the iPhone 4



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

A couple of months ago I installed the DICE Silverline Pro, DSP module and spec doc in my E38. Works great!

Next week I am ording a new iPhone 4 to replace my current iPhone 3G. Do we know if the iPhone 4 will work with my system?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rdorman said:


> A couple of months ago I installed the DICE Silverline Pro, DSP module and spec doc in my E38. Works great!
> 
> Next week I am ording a new iPhone 4 to replace my current iPhone 3G. Do we know if the iPhone 4 will work with my system?


No one knows, iPhone 4G hasn't been released yet.

Thousand of 3rd party devices depend on iPhone OS compatibility, I doubt there would be any issues.


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't think I would be able to get a definitive answer as of yet. I am ordering my new iPhone 4 tomorrow so I will let you know!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rdorman said:


> Thanks, I didn't think I would be able to get a definitive answer as of yet. I am ordering my new iPhone 4 tomorrow so I will let you know!


Same here - as soon as the order pages opens up.


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> Same here - as soon as the order pages opens up.


I don't know about you but I have been trying since this morning and now mid-afternoon was finally able to place the order! But, I am in.


----------



## minus9 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lots of people on the Apple forums complaining that an upgrade of their iPhone 3Gs to the new iOS 4.0 is causing incompatibility with stereo head units.


----------



## kashkhosravan (Jul 23, 2010)

rdorman said:


> A couple of months ago I installed the DICE Silverline Pro, DSP module and spec doc in my E38. Works great!
> 
> Next week I am ording a new iPhone 4 to replace my current iPhone 3G. Do we know if the iPhone 4 will work with my system?


I Upgraded my 3Gs to 4.0, the DICE did not recognize the phone! I had to go and change the phone,


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

kashkhosravan said:


> I Upgraded my 3Gs to 4.0, the DICE did not recognize the phone! I had to go and change the phone,


I have not seen a iPhone4 or iOS4 that has not worked with MediaBridge yet.


----------

